# PVC for u/g gas lines



## BSSTG (Aug 12, 2015)

Greetings all,

Prevalent in this area of Texas are varied types of PVC used for gas piping. Most I've seen is sch 40 PVC but I've seen some other types I'm not familiar with. I have asked innumerable folks whether this was ever legal or not. I've talked with old timer master plumbers and folks working for the TSBPE and get differing answers.

 One of my pals and mentors is a retired master plumber and Tx Plumbing Inspector who worked for the State as an inspector. He says he doesn't think it ever was allowed. Another guy told me that he thought it was allowed for a short while by one of the plumbing codes. That said, we have sch 40 PVC all over the place for gas distribution.

The rub. This stuff gets damaged, meter gets pulled by the gas company, which triggers an inspection by me. BTW, you have to be licensed by the State here to perform plumbing inspections. So I cannot approve a repair on this PVC as there is no way by Code which will allow a legal joint and/or pipe replacement of the same type pipe since the pipe is not rated for gas service.

Ole granny in my office awhile ago crying the blues about me making them replace the pipe with legal pipe. Woe is me. I have to stand my ground though. Like the state guys says, if anything went wrong it would be my fault!

Anybody else deal with situations like this? I wrote a newspaper column on the subject awhile back. Sounds like we need to reprint it!

BS


----------



## cda (Aug 12, 2015)

Hum have not seen that


----------



## cda (Aug 12, 2015)

Should have asked

Is this the supply in the street

Or

From the meter to the house?


----------



## cda (Aug 12, 2015)

????

403.6 Plastic pipe, tubing and fittings. Plastic pipe, tubing and fittings used to supply fuel gas shall conform to ASTM D 2513. Pipe shall be marked "Gas" and "ASTM D 2513."


----------



## linnrg (Aug 12, 2015)

Are the Gas people using HDPE for mains.  Is your old newspaper article available online


----------



## mark handler (Aug 12, 2015)

California and Uniform Plumbing Code  1208.5.4

http://www.iapmo.org/2013%20California%20Plumbing%20Code/Chapter%2012.pdf


----------



## BSSTG (Aug 12, 2015)

cda said:
			
		

> Should have asked Is this the supply in the street
> 
> Or
> 
> From the meter to the house?


meter to the house. definitely on the private side.


----------



## BSSTG (Aug 12, 2015)

linnrg said:
			
		

> Are the Gas people using HDPE for mains.  Is your old newspaper article available online


Don't know what their mains are. Gas is supplied by Centerpoint. Most likely HDPE. However it is not pertinent to my situation.

BS


----------



## BSSTG (Aug 13, 2015)

linnrg said:
			
		

> Is your old newspaper article available online


it's not online. I searched

BS


----------



## cda (Aug 13, 2015)

BSSTG said:
			
		

> Greetings all,Prevalent in this area of Texas are varied types of PVC used for gas piping. Most I've seen is sch 40 PVC but I've seen some other types I'm not familiar with. I have asked innumerable folks whether this was ever legal or not. I've talked with old timer master plumbers and folks working for the TSBPE and get differing answers.
> 
> One of my pals and mentors is a retired master plumber and Tx Plumbing Inspector who worked for the State as an inspector. He says he doesn't think it ever was allowed. Another guy told me that he thought it was allowed for a short while by one of the plumbing codes. That said, we have sch 40 PVC all over the place for gas distribution.
> 
> ...


????

403.6 Plastic pipe, tubing and fittings. Plastic pipe, tubing and fittings used to supply fuel gas shall conform to ASTM D 2513. Pipe shall be marked "Gas" and "ASTM D 2513."


----------



## BSSTG (Aug 13, 2015)

cda said:
			
		

> ????403.6 Plastic pipe, tubing and fittings. Plastic pipe, tubing and fittings used to supply fuel gas shall conform to ASTM D 2513. Pipe shall be marked "Gas" and "ASTM D 2513."


Stuff was installed years ago. You know when I posted this I was expecting these types of responses. Weird deal. Personally I don't think it was ever legal unless it was by specific local ordinance and I have my doubts about that. We are actually south of Victoria. A plumber from Victoria says he sees this in a number of towns north and west of Victoria. There has been tremendous amounts of work in that area as a result of the Eagle Ford boom recently.

BS


----------



## cda (Aug 13, 2015)

In cities with plumbing codes?

Or in the county?

Not a plumber, but would say if it has to be replaced shall meet present code.


----------



## BSSTG (Aug 13, 2015)

cda said:
			
		

> In cities with plumbing codes?Or in the county?
> 
> Not a plumber, but would say if it has to be replaced shall meet present code.


Yes we are a home rule city. Any home rule city in Texas is required to adopt a plumbing code and have in their employ a state licensed plumbing inspector. This has been in the Texas Occupation Code for a long time.  I think it dates back to the forties.

chapter 1301 Texas Occupation Code for your insomnia   http://www.tsbpe.state.tx.us/common/2013SepPLLawWebandBookVersionFinal.pdf

BS

BS


----------



## cda (Aug 13, 2015)

Just wonder if you were a city boy with rules

Or country with no rules

Once again I see no problem with either new or replacement having to meet current code

Let the installer prove the piping they want to use meets IPC


----------

